# Swedish: brutit i hans fot



## Södertjej

Just nu läser jag en roman där det står samma verb två gånger:

Han kan ha _*brutit i*_ Daniels fot för att ta sig loss men det var inte hårt.

Även om han skulle ha *brutit i* Daniels ben på ett sådant sätt som påståtts kan detta ha varit försvarligt mot bakgrund av att...

Sammanhanget är att en kille (Daniel) attackerades av den andra och allt beskrivs vid rättegången.

Man kan visst bryta någon annans ben eller fot men bryta i? Egentligen var det inga ben som bröts, jag undrar om det är ett sätt att säga att han vred om den andra killens vrist. Säger man så egentligen? Om det är det man menar förstås. Vad förstår ni? 

Trevlig sommar, förresten.


----------



## Carb

Ja. Skulle nog tolka det som du. Att han vred om hans fot eller ben. Det är väldigt konstigt uttryckt. Om författaren menar att personen orsakade ett benbrott på Daniel, så skulle jag säga att författaren skrivit fel. Samtidigt vet jag inte hur verbet "bryta i" skulle gå till. 

Det jag ser framför mig är en kille som håller i Daniels knä och fot, med sitt knä i mitten av daniels smalben, och försöker knäcka det. Men likväl är det både fånigt uttryckt och fånigt gjort.


----------



## AndersH

Det finns inget som heter "brutit i". Det heter "vridit om" eller "dragit i" eller "ryckt i" eller "bänt" eller något annat vettigt. Antingen är författaren ute och cyklar eller så är det en dialekt långt ut i skogen. En enda träff hittade jag på nätet:

"Bland annat ska mannen ha slagit och sparkat kvinnan i ansiktet och på kroppen, dunkat hennes huvud i golvet, bitit henne i låret och brutit i hennes långfinger."

Kan det vara juristsvenska?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Vete tusan om det är juristsvenska... 

Jag håller med övriga, det låter ju rätt konstigt,  inget man brukar säga (vad jag har hört). Man kan *slå* sig  (reflexivt) *i* benet/foten/huvudet, och man kan slå någon  annan (transitivt)* i* magen/huvudet, men *på* benet/armarna/axeln. Du kan *bryta* benet (alltså ditt eget, utan preposition), och  givetvis bryta någon annans ben, men det förutsätter ju att det verkligen blir  brutet. 

Det enda jag kan föreställa mig att förf. menar är att han *försökte* bryta Daniels ben, men lyckades inte orsaka  någon fraktur som krävde läkarvård. Bara för att man bankar någon* i *huvudet,  t.ex., behöver det inte betyda att det blir någon större skada (det beror ju på  vad man bankar med). Jag har också funderat på om det kan finnas någon brottar-  eller karateterm där man använder 'bryta i' på det viset... 

/Wilma


----------



## Svenske_tjommen

Hej!

Som gammal norrbottning vill jag lägga mitt strå till stacken, och berätta att jag har hört uttrycket sägas, men då handlar det främst om äldre folk som snackar dialekt: "Han for å bröt i kvistarna där ini snåre, men he vart ju int nå..."

Jag har nog dock aldrig sett uttrycket i skrift.


----------



## Carb

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Jag har också funderat på om det kan finnas någon brottar- eller karateterm där man använder 'bryta i' på det viset...
> 
> /Wilma


 

Som gammal kampsportare vill jag dra mitt strå till stacken och säga 'Nej, det finns det inte'


----------



## María Madrid

Södertjej said:


> Han kan ha _*brutit i*_ Daniels fot för att ta sig loss men det var inte hårt.


Själv fattar jag ingenting men hur tolkar ni det här med "inte hårt"? Om det handlar om att bryta någons fot kan man väl inte bryta den "lite bara" eller "inte hårt".

Jag är nyfiken bara!


----------



## Carb

María Madrid said:


> Själv fattar jag ingenting men hur tolkar ni det här med "inte hårt"? Om det handlar om att bryta någons fot kan man väl inte bryta den "lite bara" eller "inte hårt".
> 
> Jag är nyfiken bara!



Ingen chans att du skulle kunna posta hela stycket? Kanske blir lättare att lista ut vad författaren menar.


----------



## María Madrid

Jag kopierade bara första meningen på Södertjejs inlägg.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

María Madrid said:


> Själv fattar jag ingenting men hur tolkar ni det här med "inte hårt"? Om det handlar om att bryta någons fot kan man väl inte bryta den "lite bara" eller "inte hårt".
> 
> Jag är nyfiken bara!


Jag förstår det också så att Daniels angripare förmodligen tagit ett brytande/vridande grepp om foten, som gör rejält ont även när man inte tar i så hårt. Håller man på rätt sätt kan man alltså tillfoga motståndaren ganska stor smärta utan att foten blir bruten eller ens går ur led, och kan sen säga att man inte "tog i så hårt"... Detsamma gäller ju för "polisgreppet", d.v.s. när man böjer upp en arm bakom ryggen - det gör fruktansvärt ont även med lite kraft, och med större kraft går armen troligen ur led eller blir bruten. Innan dess är dock "offret" redan hjälplös och handfängslad...

Det man kan opponera sig mot är naturligtvis verbfrasen "brutit i", men i brist på bättre får vi väl skylla på författarens "dåliga" svenska...

/Wilma


----------



## Södertjej

Vad många svar! Tack ska ni ha. Hoppas att ni haft en trevlig sommar.


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

I det här sammanhanget känns ju meningarna hopplöst fel,
men jag kan nog ana något sammanhang där man skulle säga bryta i.

För det första säger man det ju i sportsammanhang när det handlar om att ge upp:
_Han bröt i början av den stora vidden, då han inte längre orkade springa._

Sedan skulle man kunna säga:
_Han har varit och brutit i grenarna_.
Om man har ett gammalt visset träd som man måste klättra upp i och bryta av alla torra grenar.


----------



## Södertjej

Tack Dieu fast dina meningar blir ju lite annorludna där i blir ju bara en preposition (i början hör inte ihop med bryta) men brutit i hans fot blir typ som "phrasal verb" och hans fot skulle vara objekt. 

Det är iaf skönt att se att det inte är bara jag som inte fattar meningen.


----------



## PoulBA

Et dansk nota bene. På dansk har vi en række handlingsverber - fx flå, vride, brække (bruges ofte som sv. bryta) - der efterfulgt af "i" giver noget repetetivt og ikke færdiggjort. Så hvis "han" brækkede i Daniels fod på dansk, bøjede eller vred han den om uden at brække den helt - uden at nogen knogle brast.


----------

